# 2013 Oscar for Best Score



## TudorMihai

Tomorrow will be the day which the Oscars will be awarded. Who will win the award for Best Score? I would want John Williams to win but it's quite difficult to say. After the BAFTA's, some are inclined to say Skyfall, mainly because Thomas Newman is long overdue an Oscar (11 noms with no win). Also, John Williams has a very low rate of winning (5 awards out of 48 noms).


----------

